# 1998 nissan frontier speedometer n odometer problem



## tecate1987 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got a 1998 nissan frontier, needs some work. But the speedometer dont work and the odometer only works once in a great while. What do I look for to fix this?


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems to be a common problem with these. So far my '98 KC-2WD hasn't been afflicted (knock on wood!).

Check out this recent thread, it may help:

http://www.nissanforums.com/frontier/141725-1998-frontier-instrument-cluster-problems.html

HTH............ed


----------

